

Could the Broken Windows theory be wrong? - RyanMcGreal
http://americancity.org/daily/entry/1801/

======
biohacker42
No it does not. Beer being drunk openly in the street is not a crime. Just
because the US has a crazy paranoid obsession with alcohol/sex/drugs doesn't
mean that those things are culturally similar in Germany of all places. Now
try breaking a window in Germany and see how well that goes over.

~~~
Semiapies
Agreed. Legal prostitution and recreational drug use aren't "symbols of social
disorder". The real social disorder is the fallout from criminalizing these
things.

~~~
delackner
I'm not familiar with the americancity website, but the article was, for all
the above-mentioned reasons, intellectually empty.

Consensual acts by consenting adults are, legal or otherwise, totally
unrelated to acts of aggression against individuals or their property.

